# My Version of Xtracycle's Running Boards



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

I like the idea of Xtracycle's new running boards but at 150 bones and a backorder of months, I decided to take matters into my own hands. I had the day off and decided to make up a set of my own. I'll call 'em Po' Boards.

I was rummaging around the garage and found a bike stand we used to use to park our bikes out back. It's this one: Allen Racks - 204lw 4 Bicycle Folding Parking / Storage Allen Bike Rack

It has the button locks necessary to lock into place on the Big Dummy frame and lo-and-behold, it's the required outside diameter (22mm) to fit into the front part of the rack. Problem was, I only had the two bike version so had to find something for the rear part of the rack. An old shower curtain rod was in the corner and it too was 22mm OD. My lucky day.

I had some scrap pieces of laminate 1" pine in the garage and used that for the boards. Some Thompson's Water Seal I had sitting around to coat and protect against the elements and I was almost done.

The only thing I didn't have were four screws to finish the job. A quick run to the hardware store (on the Big Dummy of course) and $.73 later I was in business.

This project was fueled by Highland Hollow Spoon Tongue and Alaska Brewing Co. Black IPA.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

The running boards look so nice you're going to have to change out the cheap plywood deck up top.


----------



## slimhazy (Oct 13, 2009)

bme107 said:


> The running boards look so nice you're going to have to change out the cheap plywood deck up top.


Oh, snap! :lol:

Is your rear tube continuous through the frame? Can you remove the running boards without unbolting?

I've always wondered why V-Racks and V-Racks aren't anchored with the push-button fasteners. They're available here for any/all DIY projects:









*McMaster-Carr* - Quick-Release Button Connectors for Telescoping Tubing

You want one of the the 1/4" diameter, single leg styles. Unless you're drilling straight through, then go with double buttons.

Or find a Razor scooter handlebar...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Bong_Crosby said:


> I like the idea of Xtracycle's new running boards but at 150 bones and a backorder of months, I decided to take matters into my own hands. I had the day off and decided to make up a set of my own. I'll call 'em Po' Boards.
> 
> I was rummaging around the garage and found a bike stand we used to use to park our bikes out back. It's this one: Allen Racks - 204lw 4 Bicycle Folding Parking / Storage Allen Bike Rack
> 
> ...


Nice beer-powered ingenuity!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

Those boards look nice. Good use of resources.


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

VERY nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

slimhazy said:


> Oh, snap! :lol:
> 
> Is your rear tube continuous through the frame? Can you remove the running boards without unbolting?
> 
> Or find a Razor scooter handlebar...


Yeah, the back tube is continuous. I'll only have to unscrew one side and that will take all of sixty seconds. But to be honest, I always rode with my wideloaders on and will do the same with these. Also, the shower curtain rods are pretty flimsy and probably not a long term solution so I'll be on the lookout for something to replace them.

Razor scooter you say? I'll have to look into it to see if it's the right size OD.


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

bme107 said:


> The running boards look so nice you're going to have to change out the cheap plywood deck up top.


No way! I love this deck. It was another day of beer fueled inspiration. All these parts came from the garage too. They want $12 for four SnapHooks and $25 for for the SuperHooks, plus shipping...for a handful of plastic and aluminum? Not from this dude :nono: No Snaphooks or Superhooks were used, just a piece of 1" pine, notched on each end to fit into the V-rack. Problem solved.

And the milk crate on top is the coup de grâce. Like Bushwalla sings, "It's hard to be a gangsta with a basket on your bike..."


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Bong_Crosby said:


> No way! I love this deck. It was another day of beer fueled inspiration. All these parts came from the garage too. They want $12 for four SnapHooks and $25 for for the SuperHooks, plus shipping...for a handful of plastic and aluminum? Not from this dude :nono: No Snaphooks or Superhooks were used, just a piece of 1" pine, notched on each end to fit into the V-rack. Problem solved.
> 
> And the milk crate on top is the coup de grâce. Like Bushwalla sings, "It's hard to be a gangsta with a basket on your bike..."


I've got a spare snap deck in my garage, with snap hooks... Just sayin.

Nice woodwork on the running boards. If you can find a straight bar, it should fit in the xtracycle frame, same 22mm diameter. Some Bmx seat posts too, and those are kid proof (and heavy as hell).

Plum


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

Are you going to trim those bolts off? No use in hauling extra steel bro.


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

Plum said:


> I've got a spare snap deck in my garage, with snap hooks... Just sayin.
> 
> Nice woodwork on the running boards. If you can find a straight bar, it should fit in the xtracycle frame, same 22mm diameter. Some Bmx seat posts too, and those are kid proof (and heavy as hell).
> 
> Plum


Alright, alright...I'll put some snap hooks on. Sheessh... Actually, I have a couple spare snap decks in the garage too. I'll pull 'em off and swap 'em out with the wood.


----------



## slimhazy (Oct 13, 2009)

Bong_Crosby said:


> Razor scooter you say? I'll have to look into it to see if it's the right size OD.


I found one in a dumpster one night coming home from the bar. Rode it a few blocks, then pushed the buttons to unlock the handlebars and snapped the bungee cord holding them together. Tossed the foam grips and everything else in a trashcan.

Shoulda kept the wheels to use as tailwheels, but the bars are the perfect length and OD to use as QR footpegs.


----------



## fhfr436 (Apr 28, 2009)

Rather than the bolts you're using for the running boards, I'd suggest using T-Nuts on the top side and putting the bolts in from below.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

I used carriage-bolts on mine... smoother than the ones here, but easier to find than the T-nuts. Anything works, though.


----------



## syncro87 (Oct 7, 2013)

My similar home made running board solution. Plastic prethreaded pipe usually used for lawn sprinkers through the holes in the bike frame, wood fence planks. Hose clamps on plastic pipe control any lateral movement.

Sun Wide Loaders Slideshow by mbrickell | Photobucket


----------



## primooz (May 20, 2010)

Guys, I planned to start production of xtracycle accessories... but Xtracycle stop exporting to Europe. So I have some items left.
Rear Decks (without hooks, without graphics) - 20 EUR
Side Boards (no bolts, 22m alu tubes black, no graphics, raw) - 40 EUR 
Side Boards (no bolts, 22m alu tubes black, no graphics, coated) - 50 EUR

Pics are here: Home

Contact me if interested ...


----------

